# Amazing Pianist



## Viva (Dec 24, 2009)

Watch this girl's fingers fly. Five minutes into it is when it starts getting insanely fast

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9-2jM5RNSs


----------



## skyeblueangel (Dec 26, 2009)

thats is a verry beautifull piece of music, her composition is truly  one of a kind and beautifull, makes me sad that i can afford a grand T__T, oh well! isle but one eventualy!

i actualy play the grand, obviously from the above statement, its really really fun, and it seems to be slowly dying out, there is nothing like the beautifull sound of a grand piano in action!


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 26, 2009)

Have you ever listened to Daniel Barenboim or Yundi Li?


----------



## Viva (Dec 26, 2009)

skyeblueangel said:


> thats is a verry beautifull piece of music, her composition is truly one of a kind and beautifull, makes me sad that i can afford a grand T__T, oh well! isle but one eventualy!
> 
> i actualy play the grand, obviously from the above statement, its really really fun, and it seems to be slowly dying out, there is nothing like the beautifull sound of a grand piano in action!


 
I would kill for a grand piano. Its the one material thing I want the most.



Xipoid said:


> Have you ever listened to Daniel Barenboim or Yundi Li?


 
Yes, Li is quite amazing.  But Jung Lin is still my fav^^


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 26, 2009)

That's impressive


----------



## skyeblueangel (Dec 30, 2009)

oh, i dont have a grand piano, its my prefered instrament, no theres an art gallery that lets people play, if they know how


----------



## Nick (Dec 30, 2009)

I like Horowitz cause he plays Scriabin better than anyone.

Valentina Lisitsa is the most impressive player I've seen tho, atleast as far as note accuracy. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tx6-Z0nsWnw


----------



## Jelly (Dec 30, 2009)

George Antheil, da king.


----------



## Viva (Dec 30, 2009)

Nick said:


> I like Horowitz cause he plays Scriabin better than anyone.
> 
> Valentina Lisitsa is the most impressive player I've seen tho, atleast as far as note accuracy. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tx6-Z0nsWnw



Valentina is very impressive, considering how young she is.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 31, 2009)

LOOK AT THIS GIRL

SHE'S PLAYING RUSH

ON AN ORGAN

DID I MENTION SHE'S ELEVEN

[YT]4XsYuHbXZUk[/YT]


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 31, 2009)

I don't think any of those people are even human.  They have to be robots in disguise.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 31, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I don't think any of those people are even human.  They have to be robots in disguise.



or they get hit a lot
and have disapproving parents

or they could be like that video game pianist (ps: he is a terrible pianist), who claims that his favorite food and drink is
bread
and
water

whats he trying to prove?


----------



## Viva (Jan 1, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> LOOK AT THIS GIRL
> 
> SHE'S PLAYING RUSH
> 
> ...


 
Jung Lin was probably doing this at 6


----------



## Nick (Jan 1, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> or they could be like that video game pianist (ps: he is a terrible pianist)



Thank you. I can't stand him. Playing mario blindfolded is easy. Playing anything blinded folded is easy. It's just muscle memory. Plus he plays shitty versions. I play Sonic music much better than him


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 2, 2010)

adog said:


> Jung Lin was probably doing this at 6



Is there a video of it


----------



## Viva (Jan 2, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> Is there a video of it


 
Nope.  But judging by the fact that she was composing full orchestral works at age 10, theres a pretty good chance of it.


----------



## REDnico (Jan 2, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> LOOK AT THIS GIRL
> 
> SHE'S PLAYING RUSH
> 
> ...



OH

MY

SWEET 

JESUS

THIS GIRL IS MY IDOL


----------

